# What is your favorite tool? What tool would you buy if money was no object?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a large assortment of multi-tip drivers, I think they are very handy for so many tasks. 

I've bought anything I ever thought would be useful and determined if it truly was or not afterwards and went from there.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would say my favorite power tool is the Milwaukee M12 bandsaw, it's a great and super useful tool, but that's not why it's my favorite, in fact I don't know why it's my favorite, but there you go.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have decided I can not choose a favorite hand tool, I can't decide and it would be like picking a favorite child, I just can't.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If money was no object I would buy a custom chainsaw made with a VW Bug engine. Today. But there would be a LOT of tools around here if money (and having a use for it) was no object. So if money was no object I'd also have to build a shop the size of a small Amazon warehouse. In fact if money was no object I guess I might just by the nearest Amazon warehouse and see what tools they have in there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> If money was no object I would buy a custom chainsaw made with a VW Bug engine. Today. But there would be a LOT of tools around here if money (and having a use for it) was no object. So if money was no object I'd also have to build a shop the size of a small Amazon warehouse. In fact if money was no object I guess I might just by the nearest Amazon warehouse and see what tools they have in there.


Biggest personal workshop I've ever had was a 30' x 30' x 18' high pole barn and it was great for my little projects but I had very little time to play in there once it was all set up and then I moved away shortly afterwards.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Rora said:


> For me, my PB Swiss multibit driver, and a Fluke 125b portable oscilloscope. That thing is sweet... :vs_OMG:


I haven't seen my 125b since I bought it as the guys love it. Our 100Mhz 190 model sits collecting dust most of the time, even though it's a better unit the size of the 125b is far more friendly to use in the field. 

If money was no object for tools I would get the Flir T1020


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

splatz said:


> I would say my favorite power tool is the Milwaukee M12 bandsaw, it's a great and super useful tool, but that's not why it's my favorite, in fact I don't know why it's my favorite, but there you go.


Its probably split between my m12 bandsaw and m12 rotary hammer, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Favorite tool? Probably still the good old 10-in-1
If money was no object? Probably one of those Greenlee computerized autobenders.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My lunchbox.


----------



## ElectricMon (Jan 17, 2018)

My favorite tool would be the one I couldn't live without so a drill. If I could just go and spend a ridiculous unjustifiable amount well itd be a ton of a.c. units to cool attics.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

No one spicified electrical work related so mine would be ,
a fershley rebuilt Bridgeport milling machine with a DRO but not CNC with all of the tooling.
Second would be a freshley rebuilt American Pacesetter 24"X120" Lathe with a Cushman or other high quality American made 6 jaw chuck and a adjustable 4 jaw Buck chuck.
It would have to have a Aloris quick change tool post and all of the tooling including a DRO


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> No one spicified electrical work related so mine would be ,
> a fershley rebuilt Bridgeport milling machine with a DRO but not CNC with all of the tooling.
> Second would be a freshley rebuilt American Pacesetter 24"X120" Lathe with a Cushman or other high quality American made 6 jaw chuck and a adjustable 4 jaw Buck chuck.
> It would have to have a Aloris quick change tool post and all of the tooling including a DRO


I've owned two Bridgeports in my life so far. The last one I did convert to CNC running Mach3 with Clearpath servo's and sold it back in March. 

Right now I have a South Bend lathe with an Aloris. No DRO. I just slap dial indicators on it when it's important. I'm mill-less at the present. I'm on the hunt for a K&T horizontal/vertical convertible mill. Machining is my only hobby. What I know, for sure, is whatever you pay for the machine you will have that much again wrapped up in tooling. 

I suspect you'd like an American Pacemaker? I've never heard of an American Pacesetter. If I was to ever wish for another lathe, it would probably be the holy grail- the Monarch 10EE


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I just worked on a k&t 3ch 7 1/2hp horizontal mill today. That thing is a fricken beast! 8000 some-odd pounds of American Exceptionalism.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

My Milwaukee... bottle opener. Oh, it's a wire stripper and pipe reamer too, but I never use those functions


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Cost no object....hmmm

I would buy facebook and you-tube. That way i could shut them down while i talk to my helper. It would also come in handy when im trying to communicate with the kids.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd buy me one of these beauty's. https://cableferret.com/ferret-pro/

Then I wouldn't have to wait 5 whole years between colonoscopies...........:devil3:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Biggest personal workshop I've ever had was a 30' x 30' x 18' high pole barn and it was great for my little projects but I had very little time to play in there once it was all set up and then I moved away shortly afterwards.


I was thinking that you had a 2 story workshop but, now that I ponder it a bit, someone built like a Sasquatch would think it was just enough room for jumping jacks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> No one spicified electrical work related so mine would be ,
> a fershley rebuilt Bridgeport milling machine with a DRO but not CNC with all of the tooling.
> Second would be a freshley rebuilt American Pacesetter 24"X120" Lathe with a Cushman or other high quality American made 6 jaw chuck and a adjustable 4 jaw Buck chuck.
> It would have to have a Aloris quick change tool post and all of the tooling including a DRO


Ok then, no one is going to toss this one out but, I will nominate, for my brothers on the road, The Fleshlight. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I was thinking that you had a 2 story workshop but, now that I ponder it a bit, someone built like a Sasquatch would think it was just enough room for jumping jacks.


LMAO!

It had a 7' loft for storage @ halfway from the back wall towards the front.

It was at the house I had in NC and the height was basically for ambient heat reasons.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

MD you art exactly correct that is a American Pacemaker lathe. 
As far as a K&T mill nice machines hope you have a shop large enough to do it justice and you get full use out of it. 
Abom79 (Adam Booth)and James Kilroy both have K&T's in their shops. 
I have met Adam use to watch him on You Tube but I lost interest in him . I do watch Oxtoolco (Tom Lipton) and Robin Renzeti. I have heard it said that Robin Renzeti understands precision like no one else.

LC


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

A circuit mapper. 
And a person to operate it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

splatz said:


> If money was no object I would buy a custom chainsaw made with a VW Bug engine.


Why not a V twin, or V6 or V8?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> No one spicified electrical work related so mine would be ,
> a fershley rebuilt Bridgeport milling machine with a DRO but not CNC with all of the tooling.
> Second would be a freshley rebuilt American Pacesetter 24"X120" Lathe with a Cushman or other high quality American made 6 jaw chuck and a adjustable 4 jaw Buck chuck.
> It would have to have a Aloris quick change tool post and all of the tooling including a DRO


My son in Phoenix just bought a lathe and a mill a guy had to get rid of to make room for a CNC. $2,500 for both. Now he has to pay about $2,000 for three phase.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Powering 3 phase tools is not the problem it once was with the introduction of the small VFD. I have a Walker-Turner radial drill press with a 3 phase motor. I power it through a TECO VFD and it works fine.
He may want to look at a American Rotary phase converter or some 1 phase in 3 phase out VFD's.

LC


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

*My Favorite Tool*

My favorite is my tic tracer... use it constantly. But here is another one I also use a great deal:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

If you want to keep your pocket knife razor sharp... here is the cat's meow (Lansky sharpening system):


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> If you want to keep your pocket knife razor sharp... here is the cat's meow (Lansky sharpening system):


I carry a ceramic 'v' hone with me and use it after I cut anything that could dull the edge on my blades even slightly.

Nothing better than a razor sharp knife.

I usually carry a minimum of 3 blades anytime I'm out of the house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Knives are just tools and they all have a specific purpose:


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

I think I really appreciate different tools on different jobs. Right now we are doing a ton of pipe. So, my hilti rotary hammer and sawzall are a blessing. Especially when theirs alot of guys on site and the company tools are all over the place. Also, I dont know how guys work on these large jobsites without a cart. All 3 of those tools are worth their weight in gold on this job. But after this jobs done, the cart may go back in my shed for a month and I'll be raving over a powder actuated tool or possibly a torpedo heater... really depends on the site...🤔


----------

